# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين المعظم

## معاذ ملحم

صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين المعظم 
ولد سموه في الحادي عشر من شهر تشرين الاول سنة 1963 
وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في الكلية العلمية الاسلامية في عمان ثم واصل دراسته في المملكة المتحدة 
بعد ذلك انتقل سموه سنة 1971 الى الولايات المتحدة حيث تلقى تعليمه الثانوي في ولايتي ماساتشوسيتس وواشنطن  
وفي سنة 1981 التحق بجامعة براون في الولايات المتحدة وحصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الالكترونية من نفس الجامعة في سنة 1985 
و كان طموح سموه ان يتعلم الطيران لذلك التحق بدورات تدريبية في مجال الطيران خلال دراسة الجامعة وحصل على اجازة طيران عام 1982  
كما التحق بدورات متقدمة في مجال الطيران في بريطانيا وحصل على جناح الطيران للطائرات المقاتلة  
وفي العشرين من شهر ايلول عام 2004 صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بتعيين سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين مساعدا خاصا لرئيس هيئة الاركان المشتركة 
ويراس سموه مجلس امناء جائزة الملك عبدالله للاداء الحكومي والشفافية و مجلس امناء جامعة مؤتة 
كما يراس اللجنة التوجيهية العليا لمعرض "سوفكس"  
وسموه الذي يحمل رتبة فريق يراس اللجنة الاولمبية الاردنية و المجلس التنفيذي لرياضة السيارات و عددا من النوادي مثل نادي الطيران الشراعي و نادي الغولف و غيرها، ولسموه اهتمامات واسعة بالعديد من النشاطات الرياضية والاكاديمية والثقافية وقد مثل سموه الاردن في العديد من المناسبات العربية والدولية.  
وعقد قران سمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين على سمو الاميرة عالية سنة 1987 ولسموهما اربعة ابناء هم : 
سمو الاميرة اية 
وسمو الامير عمر 
وسمو الاميرة سارة 
وسمو الاميرة عائشة

----------


## دموع الغصون

[frame="3 10"]تعريف مميز بسمو الأمير فيصل بن الحسين 
سيرة عطرة بالانجازات 
الله يطول بعمره يارب 
معاذ 
مشكور على المواضيع القيمة 
تقديري 
[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير على هذه المشاركة

----------

